# Captured a loose rabbit....



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2011)

I was at my parents house and my friend called me (drunk) from downtown at the bars. Her and her boyfriend caught a rabbit that was running around through the streets. I rushed from my parents house (a half hour away) and met them at their car where they had the bunny.

He? She? It....is a black and white dutch bunny and seems pretty terrified. It is in my dogs kennel (hard plastic) right now because my Super Pet Giant cage is at the storage unit (which is closed right now). I gave it water, a baby carrot, and lined the bottom of the kennel with hay. He is breathing rather hard (stressing). I am putting him in the bathroom with the door closed for the night, because it will be quite in there. Right now he keeps thumping. Poor guy .

He smells strongly of cedar bedding, so I am assuming he was in a outside hutch. Possibly an escapee?

*
Is there anything else that I can do?* I am going to call a lady in the next town over that deals with the local dog/cat rescue group, who also deals with bunnies on a small scale. Dori has pet therapy bunnies and is a super wonderful lady. I'm hoping she can help me out with this little bunny.


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2011)

[align=center]Saw your FB status =)
Awww I'm glad you were able to save the bunbun =D
We need pics!

Um, I'm not sure... I would play calming music (quietly) or something.. =O


----------



## LindyS (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwww. Your great for doing so.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 3, 2011)

I just can't believe that there are this many "domesticated" rabbits out running loose, this is the 3rd or 4th post I've seen about them since being on this forum, really what are people thinking?
Atleast if it's an escape it's a little more understandable.

Thanks for taking this bun in.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice save Amy!  Sounds like you are doing plenty to try and keep this bun calm. 

Angela - It's shocking how many domestic pet rabbits are DUMPED by irresponsible and neglectful owners. My friend and I rescued three rabbits last year that had been abandoned. The sad thing is they were still hanging around the ladies house hoping she would care for them. We caught them and they were SUPER sweet! It's really a shame.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2011)

Lucky bunny to have been found by someone that knows you!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys !

The bun is super calm now....found him "dead bunny flopped" in the carrier this morning. His little lips were turned out so I could see them and his little teeths :innocent.

No poop or pee yet, but he has been munching on hay. I'm not sure he has ever had hay. I gave him some banana chips and a little bit of pellets....he attacked them like he's been starving. Poor little dude!

We are going out to breakfast, then we are going to grab the cage for him and get him all set up. I'll have to call the bunny lady later.

And yes....I will post pictures .


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwww... Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2011)

Good job, Amy. Sounds like the little bun is feeling a bit safer now 

I've just taken in a bunny that has been living wild for about 9 months - dumped as well :X. I hope the lady can help you out.

Jan


----------



## Evey (Apr 3, 2011)

The one other thing that I would personally do is make some posts on Craigslist or call around to different humane societies in the area about a found bunny in case someone is looking for him/her. 

Good luck! 

Kathy


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2011)

Arg...I just typed up a HUGE post and I accidentally x'd out of the window :X.

Let's try again....


I posted an ad on Craigslist for the bunny. I didn't list it's breed or colors, so the person can describe it to me.

I am assuming the little bun is a fair bunny, since I don't know of any local Dutch rabbit breeders and there is only one pet store in town that sells rabbits and they come from a lady that breeds Lionheads and Hollands, so that is all that they get in. On the last day of the fair a lot of breeders will give away rabbits for free, since they need space in their rabbitries. However, the little dude doesn't have a tattoo in it's ear.

So, if he is a fair rabbit then I'm assuming he is somewhere around 7 months of age because he doesn't seem like a matured adult rabbit and if he was purchased there as a baby, then he'd be somewhere around 6 weeks old.

Oh...and he is a BOY! I picked him up to put him into the cage and felt around...GOOLIES!!!

He is all set up in the Super Pet Giant cage...enjoying a comfy cage pad, a willow tent, litter box stocked with hay, fresh water, and lots of toys. He seems really comfy and is super friendly. He also doesn't mind being held at all, which makes me wonder if he was a kid's bunny?

We have LOTS of poops too, nice ones at that!

I am going to email the lady that does the bunny rescue work with the local dog/cat rescue and see what she can do. If they can't take him into their system, then I will have to get him neutered and try to adopt him out myself (after Easter). It is really hard to adopt out bunnies around here though. I think the rescue group has had the same 3 bunnies (from tiny babies) for the last 9 months or so!

I am going to bun proof the living room a bit better tonight, and let him hop around since he is so relaxed already.


If an owner can't be found and anyone is interested...we don't mind a drive to Vegas or anywhere within a couple hours of us .









































Well, there he is...one lucky bun! He is super cute. I love bunnies that have that "vienna" type marking on their heads. He kinda looks like my kitty, Tibi, who has that same marking.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my I'm in love!


----------



## Evey (Apr 3, 2011)

He is really cute, Amy! Are you worried at all about fleas/mites? I'm paranoid about that kind of stuff when an animal has been loose. 

I'm sure it won't take long for someone to adopt him!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2011)

Alicia...I knew you would be .

Kathy...I am not worried about fleas or mites. We don't really see a whole lot of fleas around here. I suppose it wouldn't be a bad idea to give him some Ivermectin though. I think I should probably wait a few days and let him get some food in his system.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

The little bunny is litter box trained :shock:! Only a few stray poops outside of his box!! He didn't want to come out of his cage last night, but I think it was because the kitties were really fired up and running through the apartment. I am going to lock the kitties up today and try again.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2011)

Dutch bunnies can have severe reactions to ivermectin....be very careful.

He's a cutie!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Dutch bunnies can have severe reactions to ivermectin....be very careful.
> 
> He's a cutie!


Thanks for letting me know, Peg! I had no idea. I was just about to head out to run errands and was going to pick some up. So, I think I will just toss that idea in the trash.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 4, 2011)

You may be better off just looking for fleas. The easiest is to put down a white piece of paper, fluff the rabbit's fur over the paper. If black specks show up drip a little water on the specks, if they run red it's flea poop.

What a cute and lucky bunny


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he's so cute! I agree with the others, I doubt it will take long for you to find a home for this little cutie-pie.

Glad you managed to get him instead of having him roam around in the streets. If he was a kids bun, he must have been terrified


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 4, 2011)

He sure is a handsome little fellow, I was never a big dutch person until Mocha and Latte came my way, now I must say I am smitten w/ the breed.
Are you sure you don't want to keep him?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)

How did you know.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

I am hesitant to post this, but I got an email from someone who matched his description...

_"[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Hello, we think that it might be my bunny, is it a black and white dutch?"
[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Some may think its selfish, some won't....but I don't think I am going to email the person back. The bunny reeked like cedar, is VERY skinny and obviously was starving, and they were irresponsible because the rabbit got loose. If the rabbit wasn't so skinny, then I maybe wouldn't be as concerned as I am. It is hard to say though.

It is also coming up on summer and I don't feel as though rabbits here should be outside because the temperature is way too hot. Plus, the rabbit has now been given as much hay as he wants, fresh water, pellets, treats, a comfy cage, lots of lovin', free run of the living room (which he's super happy about), and [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]he will be neutered.[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
On another note, what if they just run out and get another rabbit and it has to face the same fate?[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
This rabbit is lucky. Wild pigs, coyotes, cats, dogs, lots of traffic, and drunk people are downtown at night. The bunny was found by a bar, a block away from the square (where all the other bars are) in a wooded neighborhood. He's also super friendly and is not afraid of my dog or cats....I don't think he would have lasted long at all roaming free.[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]

[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]

Beeeeh :?.[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]_


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

My rabbits smell like cedar!!! I use cedar under their cage to soak up urine and it makes the house smell good.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

Wait. You listed on CL trying to find the owners just to turn around and decide to keep the rabbit because it's skinny? What if the rabbit was lost for awhile and it got skinny withen the days of being lost? We live in Louisiana and I know plenty of breeders who have rabbits outside and it gets very hot here. Also what's wrong with smelling like cedar? My rabbits smell like that alittle and they are inside my house. I'm very confused.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)

Cedar is very dangerous for rabbits.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

Great for letting me know this because I wasn't told. Alot of things for rabbits are made out of cedar. I'm switching litter.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2011)

Amy - feel free to call me if you want (Ali can give you my cell number) - but my biggest regret is letting a rabbit go back to its original owners (before we got Tiny)....the rabbit got loose twice more - once it came to us - and finally - it was never found again.

Think twice before returning an animal to irresponsible owners.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

*LindyS wrote: *


> Wait. You listed on CL trying to find the owners just to turn around and decide to keep the rabbit because it's skinny? What if the rabbit was lost for awhile and it got skinny withen the days of being lost? We live in Louisiana and I know plenty of breeders who have rabbits outside and it gets very hot here. Also what's wrong with smelling like cedar? My rabbits smell like that alittle and they are inside my house. I'm very confused.



Yes, I posted an ad but have since put more thought into it. I am also not keeping the bunny...I will have him neutered and try to adopt him out to an indoor home with people who are educated about rabbits.

I do not believe the rabbit was loose for even a day, maybe a few hours at most. He still smelled very strongly of cedar...so that is an indication to me that he hadn't been loose for very long at all.

I definitely will not get into the debate about keeping rabbits inside vs. outside, because it is never something people will agree with. I personally do not think rabbits should be kept as outdoor animals. That is just my opinion.

Cedar is not a safe bedding for animals....http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/medical.html#shavings . Wood stove pellets or kiln dried pine are a much safer option, even if they don't come in contact with the bedding directly.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Amy - feel free to call me if you want (Ali can give you my cell number) - but my biggest regret is letting a rabbit go back to its original owners (before we got Tiny)....the rabbit got loose twice more - once it came to us - and finally - it was never found again.
> 
> Think twice before returning an animal to irresponsible owners.



Peg...I remember you posting the story about this bunny. It was a white bunny, wasn't it? I'd call, but Finley will be home any minute and we are heading out to go get groceries once he gets here .


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with the indoor outdoor debate.
I'm switching my litter to something else.
I know a lady that makes nestbox cedar.you learn something everyday.
Anyway if the rabbit was lost for acouples hours as the smell is strong then I understand not giving the rabbit back. 
Thanks for helping me understand. I didn't want you to think I was being rude. You never stop learning like I once said.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

No problem, Lindy! I'm glad you had a chance to learn that cedar isn't good for the bunno's. I've had bunnies since 2006 and I agree about learning new things every day!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2011)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Amy - feel free to call me if you want (Ali can give you my cell number) - but my biggest regret is letting a rabbit go back to its original owners (before we got Tiny)....the rabbit got loose twice more - once it came to us - and finally - it was never found again.
> ...


Yes - it was a white bunny - I'm thinking either New Zealand or Florida White - probably NZ.

It was hilarious - I think we had the rabbit about 10 days before it was claimed and I started doing research into bunnies.

What happened was Art was leaving for work and said, "Peg - there is a white bunny outside loose." Robin & I went out to get him and it took maybe half an hour or so with carrots as bribery.

We brought him in and he lived in our bathroom at night and then was out with us during the day. I forget about his litter box habits - I think he was trained or became trained quickly.

I adored that rabbit. When Art would go to put him to bed - he'd stand up on the couch and "box" Art. Of course Art always won. 

I remember that Robin had a big inflatable beach ball and he loved that - he would push it around and then stand up and put his paws on it and walk it around the room.

He was hilarious - he was under a year old but not a baby by any means. 

I posted an ad for him and no one had claimed him - so we were going to keep him. We went to San Antonio to pick up Eric from the airport (spring break from college) and we stopped at Walmart on the way home and got a cage for him - and when we got home - Robin told us someone called.

They lived one street away and went out calling for him I guess - but figured he was gone. Then someone told them about seeing our ad...and the rest is history.

Like an idiot -I returned him to them (his name was "bunny").....and he lived outside in their fenced in yard. 

He got loose within a week and came back to us.

I should've kept him - but I had Tiny (and the tweebs) by then and they said they'd fixed the hole.

A couple of weeks later- he got loose one more time - they came to ask us if we had him. 

None of us ever saw him again.

If I had it to do over again - I wouldn't have given him back after he got loose the second time.....not sure I should have after the first time. (I did educate them on what to feed him since he was just getting leftover salad stuff and a bit of hay maybe).

I feel like I failed that rabbit - I'll always carry that with me.

I wouldn't return the rabbit if you have qualms....or maybe email and ask them what part of town they're from or how they happened to lose their rabbit (maybe a kid let it loose??).

I understand how you're feeling - I really do.


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2011)

Amy,
I TOTALLY understand where you're coming from, not wanting him to go back to owners who are irresponsible. Maybe you could talk to them? Tell them you have had a couple inquiries and that you are nervous about where the bunny will go...that you work with bunny rescues and want to be sure the bun is going to the right home?
I realy wish you were closer to me...I would probably cave and take him in (it's bad that Im thinking about transport, right?). I really dont want another bun (first year teacher, new house and upcoming wedding) but something about his little face is tugging at my heart strings. I havent really recovered from the loss of Basil and Max within 6 months of one another. Why does he have to be dutch? 
Anyway, you're awesome for saving him. Let me know if you need any help.
Haley


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2011)

Haley - the moment I saw this bunny -I thought of you. I wish you could take him....


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

I hear ya Haley!
I love that cute fade and Dutch rabbits are one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)

Haley would be an awesome mommy to this little guy. We know how she is a sucker for the dutch bunnies.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great wedding gift for Haley!


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 5, 2011)

I would say that if you have doubts, I would say you can question them on how they cared for their bun and if it's obvious that they don't really seem to care, just do what you think is right.

We're actually dealing with a similar situation right now. The rabbit I posted on here as looking for a home is still looking, and now the lady that gave her and her two cagemates to us wants just her back because she was "her favorite". We're not willing to give her back, how could we condemn her to a life alone in the backyard in a small, filthy hutch only to be fed dog food?

Sometimes, doing the right thing isn't always the popular choice, but you have to do what's right for the bunny.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2011)

I talked with Finley (my boyfriend) and he agrees that there is no right decision in this matter. He did make a valid point and say that if he had found a very thin dog running loose and managed to locate the owners, he isn't sure he'd give it back either. He supports my decision with this little bunny...which makes me super happy (not that I didn't expect any different from him)!


Haley....ground transport (or flying) is definitely possible! Flying is easier and cheaper. Since he is a little bunny and with a carrier he will probably weigh under 10lbs, which I believe it only around $120 or so to fly? 10lbs & up is $219, I know that for sure.

He's honestly a little love bug. I now know that my Morgan must be part Dutch (we thought Harlequin/Dutch/Rex) because he has the same sweetness that this bunny has. The little dude pancakes for nose rubs. He was also following me around the house. It is sooo cute because he licks his little lips a lot, so his adorable bunny tongue flaps out.




I took your suggestion, Peg, and emailed the person who matched the description. I told them that the bunny I found was all black, but I'd keep an eye out for a black and white Dutch bunny. I asked them to tell me approximately how old their bunny was, what gender, and if it was friendly. Just common questions....really only questions that I need (or would like) to know, especially his age.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I would do the same thing you are doing...I wouldn't give it back either. Or definately not until I found out more.

He's a pretty boy! I'm glad there's no way I could get hold of him, or I might just steal him.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2011)

Amy - can I just say that Finley sounds like a real keeper? I like his attitude and the fact that he supports you in this.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2011)

Finley rocks! Make sure he knows we think this.


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2011)

Let me think on it...not sure with so many wedding expenses. Hazel is the dutch girl I bonded to Max and Basil before they died. She needs a buddy and won't bond to Biggie Max (he is very independent and wont snuggle or lick her so she gets mad). 
Is he heating ok? Just wondering if skinny + licking lips could mean possible teeth issues??


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Haley would be an awesome mommy to this little guy. We know how she is a sucker for the dutch bunnies.


I agree . The little guy would be so spoiled and loved!

Jan


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2011)

No email back yet from the person who matched his description. I'm hoping they email back, so we can know his real age!

Haley....his teeth look normal and he eats like a champ . When I send him in for his neuter (thinking about doing so next Monday), then I can have them check for spurs - and also just give him a total check-over. Of course, if you do want to adopt him and would prefer him to be neutered when he gets to you, then we can wait. No pressure though - I realize it is a big decision.

We are thinking about calling the little bun "Sawyer" (like from "Lost"), "Bryson", or "Riley". All of my fosters get names, the buns especially - they get people names.


----------



## Violet23 (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG he is sooo cute, and so far away from me  Otherwise I'd take him in a heartbeat, I love's me some Dutchies! Hope the vet appointment goes well too


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2011)

For anyone who is interested....I am going to be updating pictures, information, and stories on this bun in my blog (which you can click on the link under my avatar). I'm about to post up a lot of pictures and such right now .


----------



## dainerra (Apr 9, 2011)

remember that, depending on your area, you can be charged with theft if you decide to keep or rehome the bunny. Most areas have a requirement for listing found animals so that owners can reclaim them - just like the holding time at an animal shelter. 
Unless you can get the owner to sign the bunny over to you, they could call the cops and have them come take the bunny from you. Provided, of course, that they can prove that this is most likely their bunny - location it was found in, etc etc 
Just wanted to point this out because I know more than a couple people who have tried to do this with lost dogs. My husband used to be a cop and he has had to go out on more than one call like this - though dogs and not bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 9, 2011)

We had neighbors behind us that had a little bunny in a hutch in their backyard. I came home one day and she was in my front yard and came right to me--she was a real sweetie. A couple days later I caught them in their front yard and asked them how their bunny was--"some friends of ours took her and have her now". They just dumped her, so, we kept her. If you can get the little here or near here we have a great place for him.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2011)

dainerra....The person has no idea who I am and hasn't responded back to me when I had emailed them back. So, I really have no worries of someone calling the cops on me about a "stolen" bunny.

Larry and Nancy....I can definitely keep you guys in mind! Haley has first dibs if she is interested, but if not then we can discuss it. We could even come to Vegas and make it a trip if there is something going on out there....drive out there in the morning, spend the night, then drive home the next day.


----------



## dainerra (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, I hope that you can get the bunny a great home.
I just wanted to be sure that everyone knew that you (generic you) can't decide that a stray animal is better off with someone other than the owner. It's sad that the laws are so lax regarding what counts as taking care of a pet.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 9, 2011)

I've skimmed this a bit, some of it was to lengthy...

But, I feel it's very wrong for you to keep the rabbit based on it smelling like Cedar and being loose. Perhaps the owner didn't know that Cedar is bad for rabbits? Someone even admitted in this thread they didn't know. You should give them the benefit of the doubt, and educate them. 

If I were that rabbits family, I would be very hurt and offended if someone found my rabbit, posted an ad, inquired further and then didn't return it. That isn't animal abuse, that's ignorance. 

There was just a story a month or so ago about a man who's white husky bolted out the front door and ended up being posted on craigslist and re-homed, despite the person who found the animal receiving an e-mail from the owner claiming her.

I disagree fully with your decision. If there's already a home for the bunny that needs a minor lesson in bedding, don't take up space in a shelter that another homeless bun could use.


----------



## petalfuzz (Apr 9, 2011)

I have to post because we rescued our Chestnut and she is a black/white dutch too! We snatched her up from out of my parents yard. 

We did not post a "found" ad anywhere. My parents live in the country and she would have been eaten by hawks within hours--or hit by a car or whatever. When she escaped or was abandoned I figured that was the last chance for her owner/breeder. No regrets!

He is so cute! I love him. He sounds like a really sweet bunny though. I'm sure he'll get better care with his next owners.


----------



## BooLette (Apr 13, 2011)

*Ponyta wrote: *


> I've skimmed this a bit, some of it was to lengthy...
> 
> But, I feel it's very wrong for you to keep the rabbit based on it smelling like Cedar and being loose. Perhaps the owner didn't know that Cedar is bad for rabbits? Someone even admitted in this thread they didn't know. You should give them the benefit of the doubt, and educate them.
> 
> ...



You're entitled to your opinion, but you should really read the whole thread before making such accusations. She isn't taking the bunny to a shelter. In fact a couple of people have offered homes to the little guy. 

I think you're doing the right thing Amy. I wouldn't hesitate to do the same, and I'm sure that little Sawyer is glad for it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2011)

I also want to mention that the bunny was under weight.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 14, 2011)

BooLette wrote:


> *Ponyta wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've skimmed this a bit, some of it was to lengthy...
> ...



All relevant information should be posted in the OP. I'm not obligated to read every reply. In fact, I read all of the replies from the OP, and anything other then that is moot. You're correct, I do have the right to my opinion, and how I come to my conclusion shouldn't be moderated by _anybody_. 

I don't care whether it's a shelter or somebodies living room, it's still wrong. If you would like to discuss why it may or may not be wrong, with some relevant points, then please feel free to challenge it, but I'm not going to argue semantics so don't waste my time. 

Perhaps you find that defensive, but I'm not interested in being attacked because I didn't hop on the gravy train. Take it as you may.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 14, 2011)

Relevant posts continue after the original. This is a touchy subject ... should you consciously look for and then return an animal found lost and neglected? I say animal ownership isn't a right but a revocable privilege. Amy has made up her mind. Currently there is not anyone actively claiming ownership or that can prove it. So technically she has not even denied anyone their animal.


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

I know i will get a lot of crap for this but here goes...

Someone clearly came forward about the bunny, asking if it was a black and white dutch which it is. If she had been honest about the bunny in her possession, probably that would have been that bunny's family. Also, just the sheer fact that someone bothers to look for him means that they care enough to do so. Now, without having given him back or having spoken to them, you may think you have saved this bunny but it's also possible that they will go ahead and simply 'replace' him if they are those types of owners after all. In the end, it might have been better to find a way to educate them and work with them instead of against them.

Also, if you look at the pictures, that bunny looks very clean and healthy enough to me so to downright claim it was neglected enough to merit not being given back is not something I will do. 

So many unknowns...

- Is it their first bunny? Did they just not know about cedar? Did they run out of litter and used cedar as a backup til they could get something else? Did they get him from someone recently and haven't gotten properly equipped? Who knows. When I first started out, my own bunnies were on cedar because I thought it was fine. Many of us thought the same when we started out. 

- Is this a child's bunny? Is there a child out there sobbing because his or her bunny is missing?

- Did this bunny really have just a tiny standard hutch? Maybe this bunny was quite loved and had more than you assume it had. Was it actually kept outside or did they bring the bunny outside to play and things went wrong?

-If it was kept outside, why did they choose to keep it there? Maybe there were reasons for it.

- Is it at all possible that it be an indoor bunny that got out somehow?

- If he was missing for a few days, is it enough to make him a bit skinny? Is it possible he is recovering from something he had and hasn't put back all the weight on?He really doesn't look like he was starved from what I could see in your pictures.

- If the owners were actively looking for posts about a found rabbit, wouldn't that mean they cared enough for him to look?

I think this may have been a good oppurtunity to share your knowledge and concerns with the owners. It's not like you've seen his hutch, his care, his owners to actually have enough to decide that he was not loved enough. It also really really irked me when you decided that because he is an outdoor bunny, he could not be happy. As you know, my own bunnies are housed outdoors. It's hard not to take offense to that statement. I'm not going to bother arguing with you about it. However, I respect that you have your opinion butI do not respect anyone deciding it's their way or no way at all. 

It would have been a very different thing if no one had come forward. But knowing that someone did and you chose to lie to them, when you have such little information to go on, makes me sad. 

I could only hope that their isn't a child out there crying for their bunny. I couldn't imagine keeping my neighbor's rabbit because he got out inmy yard a few times and noticed his nails could use a bit of a trim. As much as they may have made certain mistakes, I clearly remember the panic in the little's girls voice when he got away from her. She plays with him everyday after school, and during her lunch break. It's the first thing she does when she gets home.

I think it is very unfair that you have made so many assumptions. Even if his care was left to be desired as per your standards, there are proper ways to handle things. I do not think this was it. You're a cool girl and I like you, but I think you might have jumped the gun in this situation. It's my opinion though and itdoesn't matter what I think in the end... 

I just hope that anyone facing a similar situation in the future will consider the unknowns and not jump to conclusions without having any facts. 

Just like people can't simply kidnap kids because they think they aren't being raised to their standards, you can't keep a rabbit that isn't yours for the same reasons. There are procedures to follow if you feel there is need to get that bunny out of the family. At least with those procedures, care would be taken to find out if the owners really deserve to lose the bunny or not.


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Currently there is not anyone actively claiming ownership or that can prove it. So technically she has not even denied anyone their animal.


She's rendered it impossible for anyone to do so by giving the wrong information about the rabbit. Someone already came forward looking for a black and white. She recanted and decided to lie and say it was all black instead.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 14, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Yield (Apr 14, 2011)

[align=center]I know there are a lot of people disagreeing with you right now Amy, but I completely agree with your decision. Just wanted to pop in and say this. I have done things that people disagreed with, and it's made me feel horrible, but in the end, to see that bunny happy, is what makes that decision worthwhile, and I think that's all that matters- you are looking out for the best interest of this bun.

When I first started owning rats and bunnies- that was the FIRST thing I learned. Cedar. Is. BAD! Any "first-rate" animal owner SHOULD know this if they did ANY research at all...

Plus the rabbit was skinny.

There is no way of knowing if those people took even decent care of Sawyer or gave him ANY attention besides feeding. It's safer to just keep the bun-because giving him back could mean a sad situation for him.

Sometimes the best and safest thing to do isn't labelled as the "most morally correct" thing. 

^I know I'll probably get 'scolded' or 'slapped on the hand' for this, like I do for most of my posts that aren't blog posts... lol. But I don't care. :rollseyes:


----------



## dainerra (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll just stop in long enough to side with the "original owner" crowd. a lost bunny can lose weight really fast! Shoot, I have people who think that my dogs are uncared for because they are "skinny" Actually, they are the weight they are supposed to be; everyone is just used to seeing fat dogs. If they get lost, does that mean that the finder is entitled to keep them because they are thin?

It's really sad to see people actively supporting these kind of assumptions. If something were to happen and your buns should get lost, I hope that karma doesn't come around and bite you in the butts.

ETA: no one is even arguing that this is "morally incorrect" No one even knows the details of this bunnies life. She said the bunny smelled like cedar, therefore the owners were clueless and he needed to be rescued. Ummm, my dog smells like cedar right now. That's because there is a cedar tree in the back yard and he rolled in the needles this morning. We don't even have cedar bedding. Someone who didn't care about their bunny wouldn't have been scanning the paper for a "found" ad. They would have just got another bunny as a replacement.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you should give him back. 

If you lost your rabbit wouldn't you want someone to give it back to you if it was found. I mean they could easily assume you were a horrible owner also. and assuming makes an ass out of you and me. I mean the rabbit could have a great home or a really bad one but we don't know this. 

But keeping it just because you thought the rabbit was thin and smelled funky. Who knows how long the rabbit has been lost and it's spring "More saving. More doing." getting there gardening tools out, DUH!(My mom can spend hours planting her flowers, smelly dirt, and stuff) If the owners didn't care they wouldn't be looking. 

I mean you could have saved the rabbit from a horrible home or it could have had a decent/great home and now there is a slave out there heartbroken trying to find there master. Crying like they just lost the most important thing in there life. 

I would probably be crying like someone who just watched there mom die if I ever lost my rabbit. 

I agree with dainerra that this is "morally incorrect".


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

I just wanted to take a moment to say that, while I don't always agree with Amy, nor she always agree with me, Amy only had the best intentions at heart. I've known Amy for many years through this forum and I have seen all she's done and the valuable info that she shares. Whilst I did let her know that I do not agree with this particular decision, I in no way want to encourage or even provoke a gang up on Amy. I do think quite a few don't agree and might be too scared to say so so in a way I am glad people are stating their opinions but please remember to try and be respectful, especially if you don't actually know Amy very well. Like I said, I do know that she had and has only good intentions for this guy. Acting out of passion doesn't make us right, but it doesn't necessarily make us bad people so I would caution people not to react too strongly. I tried to stay respectful in mine so I hope that will have come across properly but I did want to share so that people could think of certain things if they face a similar situation.


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not siding with any one view here and can say, I'm not sure what I'd do either....but I would share a story that might provide SOME insight....

We had a Beagle, who has passed in the last year, she lived to be 15, we loved her. She was a family member. She slept in our bed, shared our lives, recieved the best food, the best care, and our love. One night she got out our front door when I was carrying in groceries, I drove all night, up and down streets, yelling for her. I didn't find that her night and by the next day figured something terrible had happened to her. I got up that morning and started back making the same path I had that night when I spotted her in a neighbors yard! I stopped and thanked him and told him she was my dog and that I'd be taking her home now. He berrated me and scolded me and told me that I didn't deserve having Suzy because she was thin...she ate like she was starved and was hungry for attention. Well, what he did NOT know was that Suzy was 15....she was indeed VERY thin...the was thin because she was in end stage renal failure. She ate "like she was starved" because he offered her left over pot roast and raw bacon(I'm still thanking him to this day for the vomit stain she later left on our carpet), or COURSE she gobbled it up, especially since all she got at home was her prescription diet designed to take the work load off her failing kidneys. An yeah, she was ALWAYS starved for attention...or at least SHE thought so  When I explained all of this he was humbled and let me take my dog home. But the point of my story is that you don't ALWAYS know the full story and I would have been devestated had we not gotten Sue back. I was angry that my neighbor made such accusations when he had no idea about her and that he had even tried to keep me from taking her back.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree you should bring her back to the previous owners.


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what were his nails like when you found him? I think that's a pretty good indicator on what sort of attention he was getting before. I mean, unless you did them before the pics, they look great.

I do have to agree that he really doesn't look underweight in the pics when I go back and look, and his coat does look rather shiny. I've never seen a neglected/unhealthy bun with a nice looking coat like that...

Reading through some of these stories, I'm starting to feel really bad for the original owners . Anyone, unless they never allow their animals outside or near an open door, is capable of losing an animal so I don't think that means they should lose their right to their animal.

If I understood correctly, the people who caught him were drunk, right? I find it hard to believe that an unsocialised rabbit in an unfamiliar situation would be caught easily, especially by someone intoxicated. The more I think about it, the more it seems like he was probably a well handled pet...


----------



## isabelly (Apr 17, 2011)

I had taken in a cat, several years ago. He was hiding behind a bushy tree in my parents yard and was dirty, skinny and fearful. After half a year he was stout and trusting. He was always an outdoor cat. 

Last year his health declined. A neighbor took him in and called me (he has a cat door key with my number on it). I explained he has a cat door key and has in and out privileges. They inicated they would let him go. He did not return. I feared the worst and checked with the local vets only to find out that my cat had been treated and was now residing elsewhere. Furious, I went to this person's house and asked that they release my cat, they said that they had taken him to a local shelter. I burst into tears from the emotional overload and then they recanted and gave me my cat along with some medication the vet had prescribed. I administered the medication, but I could not make myself take away his in and out priviledges. 

About a week after my cat went missing again. This time I retrieved his lifeless body from a neighbor's yard.

I know my neighbor meant well, they did not agree with allowing cats unsupervised access to the outdoors, but I really felt they had stolen some of what became the final days I had with my cat.

Please give back the rabbit. If you want, give them hay, give them advice, give them websites, give them adoption options, but don't take their rabbit from them unless you're very sure they are treating it badly. As others have noted, if the rabbit is not cringing at your touch, you should give the owners the benefit of a doubt.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Apr 17, 2011)

That is a tricky one! I would assume if the rabbit is friendly, maybe they were taking good care of him, and he would be happy to be home. Maybe talk to the original owners, and see if there's anyway you can help them. Maybe they are just inexperienced and don't know better - but would accept some advice about diet and housing. =)


----------



## EileenH (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm coming in here late, but I will say this: if I lost a rabbit, or any pet, I would have flyers up on every telephone pole, supermarket & any other place I could think of saying I lost my rabbit and phone calls out to every rescue I could find.

Working in a wildlife hospital I get a lot of calls about found pets/lost pets. People who lose their pets are usually distraught over it. And then there are other ones, for example people who keephoming pigeons/white doves. Even banded, when we can locate the owner, if it is too far away or if the bird is injured, the owners are not interested in getting them back because they don't want any expense.

One call we got a few years agowas from someone that saw a van pull up on their block, open the side door, toss a white rabbit out of the van & drove away. The people that saw it didn't do anything until the same white rabbit was in their yard the next day & they were stuck with it.

And recently, a co-worker of mine found an African Grey parrot in an IKEA parking lot. She took him home and put the word out with local rescues. My co-worker was thrilled the next day to get a few calls from people who had lost birds like this one. One was actually the owner, who had even gotten a local cable station to videotape her looking for the bird. Turns out she is in the Marines and the bird got out when she got back from her last deployment. Reunion was wonderful; bird & owner knew each other & were happy. My co-worker was thrilled.

Until shenoticed the bird on Craig's list the next week. 

Same co-worker found an old & disoriented cat on her stoop last week. She put flyers all over the place & the owners called her. Turns out the cat is 17 years old, had a stroke in January and now can only walk in circles, and is mostly blind. 
They let the cat outside every day, and this time it got lost due to being disoriented.

I have little faith in people. If the owners of Amy's rabbit were desperately looking for their lost bunny, I'd like to see the effort they put into finding him.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I feel strongly that there is no right or wrong decision here. I'm going with my heart on this one. The people closest to me agree with my decision, and honestly that is all that really matters.

The owners haven't put any ads on Craigslist or hung flyers up around town, no flyers at the pet stores/feed store in town either.

The person who emailed me could have not even been the owners. There is A LOT of foot traffic going between the shopping center & the bars downtown, where the bunny was found. The person who emailed me could have been someone who saw my friends trying to catch the bunny.

If the person who emailed me was the owners, then they never responded back to me when I asked them about their bunny so I could keep an eye out for it. I was trying to get more information on the bunny, like his age.



Anyway....Sawyer will be going to the vet tomorrow morning to be neutered. I am unsure if I will be keeping him or rehoming him to someone bunny savy. Odds are leaning towards keeping him...he's really made himself at home here and has bonded with Finley (my boyfriend).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

:yeahthat: All of our bunnies are rescues. In the last 9 years we have rescued bunnies from parks, neighborhoods and shelters where the were dumped or brought to by someone who found them running loose. In all that time we have seen all kinds of ads for "found" bunnies in the paper, but not one for a "lost" bunny. Something I shared with Amy in a PM was the story of Bonnie. Found her in my front yard one day and I knew she belonged to my neighbors one street over. I went over and caught them out in their front yard and asked them about their bunny as I hadn't seen it or the hutch in their backyard for a couple of weeks. "Oh, some friends of ours took her". Which was a gigantic load of what Oscar Mayer packages. All of our rabbits are pretty smart, but not one of them has ever opened up a door.


----------



## EileenH (Apr 18, 2011)

> If the person who emailed me was the owners, then they never responded back to me when I asked them about their bunny so I could keep an eye out for it. I was trying to get more information on the bunny, like his age.


This.

A normal response from a responsible pet owner would be to reply. 
I would be e-mailing photos of my bunny to see if it was the same one, and responding. In other words, _trying_ to find him.


----------

